# Colorado tarantula "migration"



## natebugman (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m currently in La Junta, CO trying to see the annual tarantula “migration”. I went out tonight at dusk but saw absolutely zero tarantulas. Does anyone know anything about this event and if I’m missing something or are they just not migrating this year?


----------



## viper69 (Sep 6, 2020)

natebugman said:


> I’m currently in La Junta, CO trying to see the annual tarantula “migration”. I went out tonight at dusk but saw absolutely zero tarantulas. Does anyone know anything about this event and if I’m missing something or are they just not migrating this year?


Pretty sure you missed it. Thought it only happens in August.


----------



## natebugman (Sep 6, 2020)

It’s supposed to last from August through October with September having the most.


viper69 said:


> Pretty sure you missed it. Thought it only happens in August.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Matt Man (Sep 18, 2020)

not so much of a migration rather than mature males out looking for females and it is annual.  You are in the right place at the right time. (stolen from an article) One of the best places to see these tarantulas is at Comanche National Grassland near La Junta, Colorado. This is located in southeast Colorado, so expect a mid-September peak. Two more great spots to see this natural phenomenon include just north of Ordway on Highway 71 and between La Junta and Kim on Highway 109, according to the  La Junta Tribune-Democrat. HTH


----------



## natebugman (Sep 18, 2020)

Matt Man said:


> not so much of a migration rather than mature males out looking for females and it is annual.  You are in the right place at the right time. (stolen from an article) One of the best places to see these tarantulas is at Comanche National Grassland near La Junta, Colorado. This is located in southeast Colorado, so expect a mid-September peak. Two more great spots to see this natural phenomenon include just north of Ordway on Highway 71 and between La Junta and Kim on Highway 109, according to the  La Junta Tribune-Democrat. HTH


Well, I was only there for a few days. Didn't see a single tarantula or anything I could positively ID as a tarantula burrow. Lots of wolf spiders and funnel webs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

